# Put up my first prop for the season



## rivrat (Oct 11, 2006)

I started to put out a few of my props tonight and I'm still working on getting the rest finished to set up my garage.
This is a pic. of the prop I have in my attic window over looking my frontdoor.




































Here is a light fixture I'm making for the haunted garage's skull room, it is made from 3 skull candle holders and 3 styrofoam skulls I got from walgreens. I'm also going to take a flicker bulb and socket and place in the middle of the styrofoam skulls and put mini glow sticks inside the bottom candle holders to give it the spooky effect. I will post pics. of it lit up at night when I get it finished.









Let me know what you think,
rivrat


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I like! I wish I had an attic window.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

That looks reallly sveet rivrat!!! :> Very Very nice


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Good job rivrat!!!!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice attic prop. I wish I had an attic window... or an attic that was accessible. Did you put a fan on it so it moves at all?


----------



## rivrat (Oct 11, 2006)

ya I put a fan behind it so it moves a little from side to side and the bottom fabric also moves back and forth a little. I'm thinking of adding a small strobe light to see what that will do for it.


----------



## rivrat (Oct 11, 2006)

Just about done with the skull candle that will go into my skull room.

here's a few pics of it.


















rivrat


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Heck, maybe I'll add a dormer window to my house so I can do that. Looks cool.


----------



## rivrat (Oct 11, 2006)

I can thank my wife for our dormer window because when we had the house built that was one of her requirements. She also always wanted me to put something up there for halloween but I never have till now.

Steve


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Verrrrrrrrrrry cool.
Nice window haha. 
And the skulls look sick!


----------

